# Went fishing yesterday morning, Skunked!



## Jim (Nov 18, 2007)

I was going to take the boat out yesterday morning, but the wind was howling so bad that I decided to drive down to a local lake and just fish from shore. I took 3 setups, A spinnerbait, A Popper, and a SwimBait. I threw each for about 10 minutes before my hands turned blue and I gave up. Good call not taking out the boat. Itwas about 30 degrees and windy as all heck.

On a side note, I went to the local sporting goods store and walked by the UnderArmour section and scored a pair of UnderArmour coldgear liner gloves. These things are super thin and they have a nice sticky grip. I put them on and my hands felt nice and warm. Hopefully these are the ticket for those cold windy days.


----------



## SMDave (Nov 18, 2007)

Are those gloves waterproof? I also went out last Sunday at about 2-3 or 4, also got skunked! It was a new body of water, Colonial Park.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 18, 2007)

This is for you Jim:


----------



## Jim (Nov 18, 2007)

I dont believe they are waterproof. They are called the cold gear liner glove


----------



## Bryan_VA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sorry you got the skunk. Thanks for the tip on the gloves, I'm gonna check those out. I like thin gloves


----------

